# [Wet Thumb Forum]-my tank after 3 months



## budak (Mar 13, 2004)

My 3 ft tank first posted at the old AB site. It used to have a 2 inch glosso foreground but I recently tore that out, and suffered a slight BBA and beard algae attack.


----------



## budak (Mar 13, 2004)

My 3 ft tank first posted at the old AB site. It used to have a 2 inch glosso foreground but I recently tore that out, and suffered a slight BBA and beard algae attack.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

We're getting the Red X of death on your pics Budak.

Proverbs 3:7-8


----------



## budak (Mar 13, 2004)

Argh!! Sorry!! didn't realise pbase doesn't allow direct linking now. My pictures are at budak's tanks


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I like it! The more I see of them, the more I like the style coming out of Singapore. Good stuff!

Proverbs 3:7-8


----------

